
CNNGo – should disable their paywall during the crisis - artur_makly
it would be the right thing to do now for society.
======
zozimus
Can't you also get an extension to disable JS to stop the subscription prompt?

------
das_shark
If you think it should be free for Coronavirus updates, there are other
paywall sites offering conditional free access to coverage.

NY Times is one: [https://www.nytimes.com/news-
event/coronavirus?action=click&...](https://www.nytimes.com/news-
event/coronavirus?action=click&module=Spotlight&pgtype=Homepage)

------
verdverm
Why?

